# Adverb Phrase Kullanımı



## Dun+

Bu konuyu tam kavrayamadım  Adverb phrasede zarf+zarf bir araya gelince adverb phrase oluşuyor diye okudum.
Prepositional phrase konusunu da formülleri biraz araştırınca yeteri kadar buldum yalnız adverb phrasede yazdığım gibi *zarf+zarf'tan başka formül bulamadım.* Yalnızca prepositional phrasenin eylemi niteleyince zarf görevi yaptığını biliyorum ama konu bunun haricinde. Ama şunları biliyorum: Zarf zarfı niteliyor, zarf sıfatı niteliyor, zarf fiili niteliyor, zarf tümceyi de niteliyor. *Onlar da adverb phrase oluyor mu?* Formüle dökecek olursak tam olarak nasıl formüle etmeliyiz? Şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## Rallino

Merhaba,
Sorunuzda çok fazla terminoloji var. Birkaç örnek üzerinden gidebilir misiniz?


----------



## Dun+

Kitaptan örnek verim:

*adverb* + *adverb* = He drove the car *unbelievably* *carelessly*. (Sadece bu cümledeki kelime grubunun adverb phrase olduğunu biliyorum. Öğrendiğim ilk ve tek zarf grubu formülü)

*adverb* + *adjective* = It is *extremely* *cold* today.

(Mesela: adverb + adverb = adverb phrase) Bunun gibi öğrenmeye çalıştığım, formüle dökecek olursak, hangi kelimeler bir araya gelirse adverb phrase oluşturur? İşte sorunum tam da burası.


----------



## CocoG

Öncelikle _adverb phrase_ ve _adverbial phrase_ terimleri genellikle aynı manada kullanılmakla birlikte kimi prescriptive kaynaklar ikisini biraz farklı nitelerler (aynı durum _adjective phrase_/_adjectival _phrase için de geçerlidir).

_Adverb phrase_, içinde bir _adverb _bulunduran söz öbeklerine verilen isimken _adverbial phrase_, bir cümlede zarf görevi gören tüm öbekler için kullanılır. Eğer zarf görevini bir yan cümle yerine getiriyorsa buna da _adverbial clause_ denir.

_"He drove the car unbelievably carelessly."_ tümcesinde *unbelievably carelessly* öbeği bir _adverbial phrase_'dir ve zarf içerdiği için aynı zamanda bir _adverb phrase_'dir.

_"She always speaks with a condescending tone."_ tümcesinde *with a condescending tone* öbeği gene bir _adverbial phrase_'dir; fakat bir zarf içermez ve teknik olarak bir _prepositional phrase_'dir.

_"It is extremely cold today_._"_ tümcesinde *extremely cold* öbeği bir _(predicative) adjective phrase_'dir ve _copula (is)_ ile sujeye bağlanmıştır.


----------



## Dun+

Adverb phrase ve adverbial phrase farkını anladım.

Bir kelime grubunun *adjective phrase* ya da* adverb phrase vb.* mi olup olmadığını anlamak için öncelikli formül herhalde *Niteleyen kelime* *+ Nitelenen* *kelime* oluyor diye anladım yazınızdan. *Nitelenen kelime* hangi gruba aitse *x phrase* oluyor diye anlıyorum genel manada. Yanlışım ya da eksiğim varsa düzeltir misiniz?


----------



## CocoG

Doğru anlamışsınız. Nitelenen kelimeye göre öbek türünü belirlemenin yanılacağı bir nokta olup olmayacağını önceden kestiremiyorum; ancak size önerim öbeğin görevine bakmanız olacaktır. Eğer sıfat görevindeyse _adjectival phrase_ (sıfat içeriyorsa aynı zamanda _adjective phrase_), zarf görevindeyse _adverbial phrase_ (zarf içeriyorsa aynı zamanda _adverb phrase_). Tabiî ki içeriyorsa ile kastettiğim ana kelimenin zarf olup olmadığı. Az önceki örneği biraz revize edip tekrarlarsam *with a very condescending tone* öbeği bir zarf _(very)_ içermesine rağmen _adverb phrase_ değildir (gene _prepositional phrase_; ama tümcede zarf görevi üstlendiği için de _adverbial phrase_).

Yeniden belirtmeliyim ki bu ayrım sık gözetilen bir ayrım değil, çoğu zaman birbirleri yerine kullanıldığını göreceksiniz.


----------



## Dun+

Adjective phrase ve adjectival phrase farkını ve diğerlerini de anladım. Bu konuda da taşlar yerine oturdu. Tam hakim olabilmek için bol bol okuma yapmalıyım anlaşılan geriye onlar kaldı, Sizlere de bir teşekkür borcum.


----------

